# housing crested geckos together



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Can anyone give me the genuine rules when it comes to housing 2 or even a group of cresties, thanks


----------



## davylad36 (Dec 16, 2010)

don't house males together as they tend to fight, espeacially when a female is present.
make sure all the geckos are roughly the same size/wieght so no bullying goes on..
and make sure they have plenty of hiding places and have a large enough tank to suit the amount of geckos, their sizes and their age.
i have 2 adult geckos in a 45x45x60 exo terra with plently of cork bark and plants and they are happy and healthy


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

To add to the above. 

Multiple feeding spots to prevent bullying over food.
Quarantine procedures before putting them together.
I personally wouldn't keep males and females together all year round. I would allow the female a break.
Spare set up (RUB style is fine) in case they need to be separated.
Regular weight checks to ensure both are eating okay.


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

kelsey7692 said:


> To add to the above.
> 
> Multiple feeding spots to prevent bullying over food.
> Quarantine procedures before putting them together.
> ...


How long can I keep a male and female together before you recommend seperating them?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

ConnorTrussell said:


> How long can I keep a male and female together before you recommend seperating them?


It's really down to the individual and everyone has their own opinions on it.

They will end up breeding so that's something to be aware of, and once they have bred the female will retain sperm all season so won't need another mating.

Some people will keep the male and female together until they've seen a mating, others a week or month to be sure. 

I would personally only leave them together for a month so that the female can lay eggs in piece without the hassle of the male.


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

kelsey7692 said:


> To add to the above.
> 
> Multiple feeding spots to prevent bullying over food.
> Quarantine procedures before putting them together.
> ...


What about housing females together all year round? This is fine right?


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Not necessarily my two were house together and ended up fighting, with one nearly losing her tail due to it being bitten. Had to have veterinary treatment, both now live alone. 
I'm not saying dont do it just be prepared to separate!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

ConnorTrussell said:


> What about housing females together all year round? This is fine right?


They can be but like said above, they could possibly end up fighting. You should always be prepared with a spare setup in case, for any reason, they need to be separated. 

Plenty of hiding places and feeding places can help them live together happily.


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

I currently have 3 females together and they are fine although one is a little smaller so i keep an eye on her to make sure she isnt being bullied.

I have two males which are the same size in the same viv but im separating them because i dont want to risk them getting hurt. 

As has been said - strictly speaking you *can* house together but wether you should is down to you, them and you should always have a spare set up just in case. 

I have 9 of the little *critters* and they are all separate exept the females. I just dont want to risk their little limbs because I think they need company (not saying you do!).

Plus they get a lot more room and seem happier on their own!


----------

